# Need a USA GP7 and have questions



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

I would like to bash a USA Trains GP7 into a Santa Fe CF7, and need to know a few things. First, if you remove the shell, is there anything in the center section of it such as a circuit board, smoke unit etc.? (A picture would help me with this.) Would it be possible, without a major rearrangement of the interior, to shorten the frame by 5 scale feet or so? 

And, does anyone have one they'd sell for $150 or less? As long as it's in good condition I'd be interested. I'd also take a F7 chassis and GP7 shell instead.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

There are 2 smoke units in the roof. Other circuit boards are on the floor of the engine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a couple of them.

I have a page on my site with 2 pictures that might help:

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips-mainmenu-35/usat-motive-power-mainmenu-36/gp79-mainmenu-267

Regards, Greg


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

Greg, those pictures do help. Thank you. I think I found a way to "cheat" a little on the dimensions but still get the right look in it without shortening it, so now I just need to buy one.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is a full view of both the shell and frame. 

 

There are more photos on the OVGRS web site and George Schreyer’s web site that might help.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a couple undec'd waiting for me to paint them (CN, NAR) . . . . the best I could do $-wise is $250cdn +sphg ! 

I'm sure someone will have one for ya cheaper and closer ! 


I could write you into a will, but you're talking of a need within a short timeline vs decades  



doug c


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to a show where Charles Ro is at and that is likely to be your best deal on ANY USAT loco. The Big E Show in Springfield Mass this weekend comes to mind? 

Good luck! 

Chas


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

How much do you think they would be at that show, and if it is less that $150, could someone maybe pick one up for me?

If no one on here responds with one, I am going to keep watching ebay.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well you could also check out the show in York in March. Later RJD


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

I know someone that might be going to York, I'll have to ask him if I don't get one till then.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I have one that I would sell. It's in fair shape though. I bought it used at a train store and never opened it until I got home. The owner said it was good. Of course it was not. Both ends have small cracks (broken off and glued) in the pilot bottom edges (part of the frame). It also has a wobble as it runs, but so does my sd40 that is mint? All else seems good. It's C&NW. I want $125 or B/O, shipping is extra. Joe [email protected]


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's some pictures. The cracks are very small and hard to see.
















Joe


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Doug C on 01/19/2009 1:52 PM
I have a couple undec'd waiting for me to paint them (CN, NAR) . . . . the best I could do $-wise is $250cdn +sphg ! 

I'm sure someone will have one for ya cheaper and closer ! 


I could write you into a will, but you're talking of a need within a short timeline vs decades " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> 



doug c 




Warning! Branching off topic.

I sure want to see that NAR project. Did one. Won't do two I can till you that.

It's a **** of a job.










Dave


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Enginear,

Take the bottom cover off your units and see if the gears are cracked.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a page showing the "splits", it's not the gear part, but the part that holds the axle shafts:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips-mainmenu-35/usat-motive-power-mainmenu-36/split-axles-mainmenu-164*

Regards, Greg


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

Posted By Enginear on 01/21/2009 7:44 PM
I have one that I would sell. It's in fair shape though. I bought it used at a train store and never opened it until I got home. The owner said it was good. Of course it was not. Both ends have small cracks (broken off and glued) in the pilot bottom edges (part of the frame). It also has a wobble as it runs, but so does my sd40 that is mint? All else seems good. It's C&NW. I want $125 or B/O, shipping is extra. Joe [email protected] 


I'll let you know within two weeks. I am going to update the pilots by cutting off footboards, etc., so the cracks don't matter.

If the gears are cracked, how much does it cost to repair, and do you have to send it back, or can you order replacement gears?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

You can either repair the cracks (see Gregs web site mentioned above) or prelace the wheel sets for about $8 per pair.


----------

